# Vika - hübsches blondes Girl in Dessous und ohne / Diva (118x)



## Tobi.Borsti (9 März 2010)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Vika*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## 007xy1 (9 März 2010)

Sehr hübsch und dann auch noch, oben wie unten echt blond. 
Das ist ja sehr selten.

Danke


----------



## neman64 (9 März 2010)

007xy1 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch und dann auch noch, oben wie unten echt blond.
> Das ist ja sehr selten.
> 
> Danke



Das stimmt.

:thx: für die tollen sexy Bilder.


----------



## syd67 (27 Mai 2010)

eine sehr huebsche:thumbup:
aber wieder doesige plastiknails


----------



## jcfnb (27 Mai 2010)

tolle frisur


----------

